# CGTech Vericut 7.1.1



## حمدى 12 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..​ 

CGTech Vericut 7.1.1​ 























1. Install Vericut 7.1.1
2. Copy file cgtech.lf tới C: \ Program Files \ cgtech \ 7.1.1 \ windows \ licenses
3. Vào Start Menu – >All Programs -> CGTech VERICUT 7.1.1 -> License Server Only -> Configure License & Setup Server. Màn hình Create Vericut License File hiện ra, chọn file license.
4. Cài đặt Install_Model_Interfaces_MIR17 và giao diện đầu ra cho Catia ….

Link:
size: 424 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/449502034/CGTech_Vericut_7.1.1_Setup_Only.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/449502033/CGTech_Vericut_7.1.1_Setup_Only.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/449502035/CGTech_Vericut_7.1.1_Setup_Only.part3.rar

البرنامج على طلب الإخوة المهندسين
مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​


----------



## menkash (25 مارس 2011)

أخي مهندس حمدي 
شكرا مرة أخرى و بارك الله جهودكم 
أكررها مرات عديده أنت بطل يا أخي حصلت لنا الماستر كام 5 و شغال 100% 
و الآن اتحفتنا بالفيري كت 7..... عاشت ايدك 
ادامكم الله لنا خير الأخ و الزميل


----------



## حمدى 12 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ menkash وبارك الله فيك 
لا عليك هذا واجب علينا المساعدة هذا ديننا


----------



## حمدى 12 (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
اسف ياخ menkash 
ان البرنامج من دون الكراك
هذا الرابط الكراك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01301156775.zip

على علم البرامج على 32bt 64bt والكراك


----------



## menkash (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 
أخي مهندس محمود 
الحمد لله البرنامج لحد الآن شغال 100% , لدي قطعتين معقدتين سوف اجري تجارب عليهن و ان شاء الله ابلغكم بالنتائج
بارك الله فيكم و على أهتمامك الأخوي 
في امان الله


----------



## menkash (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخي مهندس حمدي 
اليوم اللايسنس تعطلت ؟ هل من الممكن كراك جديد الله يحفظك
تحياتي و في امان الله


----------



## menkash (2 أبريل 2011)

ألسلام عليكم مهندس حمدي 
اذا ممكن أخي مساعده في حل مشكله اللايسنس في هذا البرنامج، البرنامج كان يعمل بصورة جيده جدا الى حد يوم 31 الشهر الماضي ، أتصور يحتاج تحديث تاريخ اللايسنس وشكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
ياخ menkash 
الكراك اخر 
هذا الرابط الكراك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01301758885.zip


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المعلم هايفضل طول عمره معلم


----------



## حمدى 12 (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ المعلم طارق بلال وبارك الله فيك


----------



## menkash (3 أبريل 2011)

*مشكله اللايسنس*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
أخي مهندس حمدي 
حاولت انه استعمل الملف الذي ارسلته و لكن البرنامج لم يعمل و تظهر الرساله المرفقه حين احاول تطبيق التعليمات المرفقه مع الكراك؟
هذا البرنامج بالحقيقه معقد حيث لم اواجه هذه الصعوبه في تثبيت اي برنامج هندسي سابقا!! 
ارجوا ان تلقي نظرة على هذه الرساله ؟
يعمل لدي وبصورة جيده و الحمد لله نسخه من نفس البرنامج ولكنها نسخه قديمه هي 5.4 ؟ حيث ان طريقه التثبيت هي نفسها تقريبا
النسخه القديمه مثبته على قرص خارجي هارد درايف حتى لا يحدث اي تعارض بين النسختين
اسف ازعجتك بكثرة الطلبات و لكنها فرصه كبيرة للتعلم من أخ مهندس خبير مثلك 
شكرا مرة اخرى و في امان الله


----------



## حمدى 12 (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
أخي مهندس menkash
مشكلة ليس الكراك في الاثنين شغالين
اول من تاريخ 2010-10-10 الى 2011-7-15
ثانى من تاريخ 2010-10-10 الى 2011-10-10
الذي حدث عند يأخى تغير وقت اذا زاد عن تاريخ انتهاء الكراك يقوم البرنامج بحماية نفسه 
وسيعتها لا ينفع حتى بضبط الوقت قبل انتهاء ولا تغير الكراك لو كانت مدة اطول من وقت انتهاء
حل تنزيل ويندوز جديد
أخي مهندس menkash


----------



## menkash (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 
أخي مهندس حمدي 
شكرا على التوضيح وبارك الله فيكم , والله انته خبرة ماشاء الله , اليوم تعلمنا درس جديد 
غدا افرمت الحاسبه واثبت البرنامج مرة أخرى و الله كريم 
الله يديمك لأخوانك المهندسين , شكرا مرة ثانيه , في امان الله


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (14 يوليو 2011)

*تفعيل الرخصة*

السلام عليكم 

اخى المهندس حمدى
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد 
و لكن استسمحك ان توضح لى طريقة تفعيل الرخصة


----------



## حمدى 12 (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
أخي ضياء
نسخ licenses فى 
windows 32
C: \ Program Files \ cgtech \ 7.1.1 \ windows \ licenses
اما windows 64
C:\Program Files\cgtech\7.1.1\windows64\license

*تفعيل الرخصة* 

Start Menu – >All Programs -> CGTech VERICUT 7.1.1 -> License Server Only -> Configure License & Setup Server

ابدا-كافة البرامج 
CGTech VERICUT 7.1.1 -License Server Only -Configure Licens & Setup Server


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (15 يوليو 2011)

*مشكلة اخرى*

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا لسرعة الرد و الاهتمام
و لكن للاسف لم تتم العملية بنجاح لأنى لم اجد هذا المسار بعد ال setup
C: \ Program Files \ cgtech \ 7.1.1 \ windows \ licenses
بالأضافة انة بعد انتهاء عملية ال setup تظهر رسالة ان هناك اخطاء 

Installation: Successful with errors.
51 SUCCESSES
0 WARNINGS
2 NONFATAL ERRORS
0 FATAL ERRORS

و هى دى ال errors

No entry found: MakeExecutableAction_zg_ia_sf.jar
Status: ERROR
Install Uninstaller: CGTech VERICUT 6.2 (Install All Uninstaller Components)
Status: ERROR
Additional Notes: ERROR - Failure to install Uninstaller executable: java.lang.NullPointerException


----------



## هشام المتوكل (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا مرة أخرى و بارك الله جهودكم *


----------



## farid2011 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

